# 6D Need To Change Something..



## mitesh (Oct 5, 2012)

Comparably Nikon D600 The Canon 6D Is Very Embarrassing..

Canon 6D Has Superb ISO Sensitivity...
But Comparing With Nikon D 600..

*Nikon D600 Have :- *

:- Dual Card Slot, (Canon 6D Has Single) (So,Poor)
:- 39 AF Point, (Canon 6D Has 11)
:- Built In Flash (For Trigger Off Camera Flash) - (Canon 6D Don't )
:- 1,50,000 Shutter Durability, (Canon 6D Has 1,00,000)

Canon 6D Doesn't Have Such(above) Kind Of Facility..

Is Canon Need To Replace Canon 6D Body..???????????


----------



## that1guyy (Oct 5, 2012)

I think you need to review your integers and figure out where the comas go.


----------



## sandymandy (Oct 5, 2012)

Did u ever check the 39 AF points urself? Imho its totally marketing bullshit since they are all cramped up in the middle of the viewfinder! It sounds great "wow 39" but in real its not that cool...







Imho its no advantage over the 6D.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 5, 2012)

sandymandy said:


> Did u ever check the 39 AF points urself? Imho its totally marketing bullshit since they are all cramped up in the middle of the viewfinder! It sounds great "wow 39" but in real its not that cool...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hadn't bothered to check the af layout yet, thanks for posting, and yeah that doesn't look very good. Do you know how the actual spread compares to the 5d2?


----------



## JohanCruyff (Oct 5, 2012)

Viggo said:


> sandymandy said:
> 
> 
> > Did u ever check the 39 AF points urself? Imho its totally marketing bullshit since they are all cramped up in the middle of the viewfinder! It sounds great "wow 39" but in real its not that cool...
> ...


 
5D2 AF Points (source Ken Rockwell http://www.kenrockwell.com/canon/5d-mk-ii/specifications.htm )


----------



## JohanCruyff (Oct 5, 2012)

6d vs 5d3 (source: http://thenewcamera.com/canon-6d-vs-canon-5d-mark-iii/)


----------



## Marine03 (Oct 5, 2012)

So it looks to me like the 6 D has the widest spread out of the 3 which could be the most useful, just depends I guess.


----------



## rpt (Oct 5, 2012)

that1guyy said:


> I think you need to review your integers and figure out where the comas go.




Check out this link http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_numbering_system.


----------



## traveller (Oct 5, 2012)

JohanCruyff said:


> 6d vs 5d3 (source: http://thenewcamera.com/canon-6d-vs-canon-5d-mark-iii/)



Interesting, the comparisons that I've seen show the 6D's AF points to be much more tightly grouped in the centre than they appear in this picture 

See: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=9656.msg174173#msg174173. 

To be honest, I think that I believe the conceptualisations that I found more than the one above. Can anyone that's actually looked through a 6D viewfinder confirm? 

P.S. *mitesh*, if possible could you please check for previous threads and try posting in them, rather than creating new ones? I know that it can be difficult to find older threads, especially if you're new to the forums, so I'm not trying to have a go at you. It's just that posting to existing threads can avoid repeating old topics.


----------



## simonxu11 (Oct 5, 2012)

http://cweb.canon.jp/eos/lineup/6d/feature-operation.html


----------



## simonxu11 (Oct 5, 2012)

mitesh said:


> Canon 6D Has Superb ISO Sensitivity...


Not sure about the high ISO performance of 6D, but the D600 is outstanding.
Has anyone checked the D600's preview on DPreview, the high ISO performance is better than 5D3 in RAW
http://www.dpreview.com/previews/nikon-d600/8


----------



## traveller (Oct 5, 2012)

simonxu11 said:


> mitesh said:
> 
> 
> > Canon 6D Has Superb ISO Sensitivity...
> ...



simonxu11, the picture that you posted of the 6D AF point layout looks a lot more like what I have seen previously. 

As for mitesh's post about the high ISO sensitivity of the 6D, it may be the case or it may not. Just because a manufacturer provides ISO 102,500 doesn't actually mean that the camera is any good at that setting. Often these extended high ISOs are no better than underexposing at a lower ISO and pushing the exposure in post.


----------



## Woody (Oct 5, 2012)

sandymandy said:


> Did u ever check the 39 AF points urself? Imho its totally marketing bullshit since they are all cramped up in the middle of the viewfinder! It sounds great "wow 39" but in real its not that cool...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Another point: all the 9 cross AF sensors on the D600 are clustered around the center. I guess people are easily fooled by numbers, but honestly, the D600 AF sensor has little advantage over the 6D.


----------



## pdirestajr (Oct 5, 2012)

And wouldn't NO pop-up flash be an advantage for the 6D? From what I gather on this forum, everyone shoots at f/1.2 and requires the ultimate weather sealing for all their wild photoshoots! No popup adds better sealing.


----------



## aj1575 (Oct 5, 2012)

mitesh said:


> Comparably Nikon D600 The Canon 6D Is Very Embarrassing..
> 
> Canon 6D Has Superb ISO Sensitivity...
> But Comparing With Nikon D 600..
> ...



My 50'000$ Honda has only 14 cupholders, while the 45'000$ Toyota of my friend has 22 cupholder. I like to talk to the Honda CEO, he needs to do something about that. Why does my Honda have fewer Cupholder than the cheaper Toyota.
I also need to bring my Honda to the dealer for inspection every 20'000km, while the Toyota only needs to go every 25'000km.
Honda will be going down if they continue like this. I will sell it and buy me a Toyota.


----------



## EYEONE (Oct 5, 2012)

I'll take better AF spread over more AF points any day of the week. Honestly it's better that Canon developed a new system for FF than just cram the 7D system into a FF body like Nikon did.


----------



## lopicma (Oct 5, 2012)

I hope the reviews on this site are not going to be like this... 

It seems we all want a 5DMk3 at Rebel prices... wouldn't that be nice.

Go buy the camera you think is better and send me your 6D.


----------



## pz-photography (Oct 5, 2012)

traveller said:


> JohanCruyff said:
> 
> 
> > 6d vs 5d3 (source: http://thenewcamera.com/canon-6d-vs-canon-5d-mark-iii/)
> ...



I looked through it on the first day of photokina in cologne: The AF spread is much tighter than on my 5D III, to be honest: I don't think there is any diffrence to the D600 in terms of AF poin spread....


----------



## rpt (Oct 5, 2012)

lopicma said:


> I hope the reviews on this site are not going to be like this...
> 
> It seems we all want a 5DMk3 at Rebel prices... wouldn't that be nice.
> 
> Go buy the camera you think is better and send me your 6D.


My 2c is that if you like B&W (and I suspect you do), go look at the pics there and hang the text in most threads.
If you love colour (or color) photography, take at a look at the bird, animal and landscape shots (in no suggested order)...
This site has a number of artistic, insightful and tech-savvy persons. You need to sift through the posts and distill...
It is hard work - much like survival in the 21st century...


I am just learning the ropes and I thought I'd share...
Enjoy! That is why we have a hobby (or profession) that we enjoy...


----------



## straub (Oct 5, 2012)

simonxu11 said:


> Not sure about the high ISO performance of 6D, but the D600 is outstanding.
> Has anyone checked the D600's preview on DPreview, the high ISO performance is better than 5D3 in RAW



Interesting graph. To my eye, the sample frames show an opposite picture (no pun), i.e. D600 shows more noise. The D600 noise is also a lot splotchier for the lack of a better term. Perhaps some sort of on-chip median filter again?


----------



## macrodust (Oct 5, 2012)

From Pointsinfocus.com


----------



## 7enderbender (Oct 6, 2012)

sandymandy said:


> Did u ever check the 39 AF points urself? Imho its totally marketing bullshit since they are all cramped up in the middle of the viewfinder! It sounds great "wow 39" but in real its not that cool...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent point! In my humble opinion ALL autofocus point placements are for the birds. So the only difference is really how fast and sensitive those points are. If you want to focus on anything along the lines of the rule of thirds or even further out you're pretty much screwed even with a 1-series camera or what ever the current Nikon equivalent is.

One of the reasons I really never wanted an autofocus SLR to begin with and clung to my FD system until digital had become more or less unavoidable.


----------



## canon816 (Oct 7, 2012)

aj1575 said:


> My 50'000$ Honda has only 14 cupholders, while the 45'000$ Toyota of my friend has 22 cupholder. I like to talk to the Honda CEO, he needs to do something about that. Why does my Honda have fewer Cupholder than the cheaper Toyota.
> I also need to bring my Honda to the dealer for inspection every 20'000km, while the Toyota only needs to go every 25'000km.
> Honda will be going down if they continue like this. I will sell it and buy me a Toyota.



Wow... anyone ever stop to think that English may not be the OP's primary language? Who cares if the grammar isn't up to par. Many of the members of this forum make far less sense with their posts and English is often their primary Language. Give the OP a break. If you have something constructive to post then post it... otherwise stop insulting and move on to another thread...


----------



## rpt (Oct 7, 2012)

canon816 said:


> aj1575 said:
> 
> 
> > My 50'000$ Honda has only 14 cupholders, while the 45'000$ Toyota of my friend has 22 cupholder. I like to talk to the Honda CEO, he needs to do something about that. Why does my Honda have fewer Cupholder than the cheaper Toyota.
> ...


+1


----------



## aj1575 (Oct 8, 2012)

rpt said:


> canon816 said:
> 
> 
> > aj1575 said:
> ...


It seems you didn't get my point (it was not about language).

I made a little fun about people comparing cameras like they would compare cars in a Top Trumps card game. Sure, it is fun to compare cameras, but it does not say all that much about the quality of a camera, and even less about the quality of the pictures you can take with it.
I don't think I'm at the wrong place here; I rather think that all the people in here who are playing Top Trumps with camera specs are wrong in here, but this is only my personal opinion.


----------



## canon816 (Oct 8, 2012)

aj1575 said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > canon816 said:
> ...



You could have just said that. To us viewers You appeared to be mocking the OP and came across as extremely rude....

It was his/her first post, and the other poster's comment about learning how to use commas and then yours didn't make for a warm welcome.


----------



## tnargs (Oct 19, 2012)

mitesh said:


> Comparably Nikon D600 The Canon 6D Is Very Embarrassing.....



Nice First Post on a Canon forum, mitesh.

Can you say anything that suggests you are NOT a troll?


----------



## sandymandy (Oct 22, 2012)

Id feel fucking super lucky and happy if id have the 6D! I think the opinion about it depends on the income


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 22, 2012)

mitesh said:


> Comparably Nikon D600 The Canon 6D Is Very Embarrassing..
> 
> Canon 6D Has Superb ISO Sensitivity...
> But Comparing With Nikon D 600..
> ...



The 6D needed to have a multi-selector. Instead it went with the awkward ergos of the 60D. Ehhh.....


----------



## raptor3x (Oct 22, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> The 6D needed to have a multi-selector. Instead it went with the awkward ergos of the 6D. Ehhh.....



This is actually a signficiant thing turning me off of the 6D. The multi-selector from the 60D is just awful.


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 22, 2012)

sandymandy said:


> Id feel F______ super lucky and happy if id have the 6D! I think the opinion about it depends on the income



Indeed, this forum is heavily biased to L glass and expensive ff bodies, most people here wouldn't use a Rebel as a doorstopper. But the 6d issue is different because Canon phases out the (now cheaper!) 5d2 for the newer model, so doubts are valid even ignoring the personal income.



raptor3x said:


> The multi-selector from the 60D is just awful.



Did you actually use it for some time? I find it quite ok because you can keep your thumb at the same place all the time, so that's really a personal preference and imho not the main shortcoming of the 6d.


----------



## tron (Oct 22, 2012)

mitesh said:


> Canon Need To Replace Canon 6D Body..???????????


Well, YES of course. Let people wait for the fabulous new 6D Mark 2 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## raptor3x (Oct 22, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Did you actually use it for some time? I find it quite ok because you can keep your thumb at the same place all the time, so that's really a personal preference and imho not the main shortcoming of the 6d.



I've never owned a 60D but a friend has one and I've used his while he tried my bodies. I can agree that the idea may have merit but the implementation is not good. The controller I tried had a very mushy feeling and I found myself clicking in the wrong direction far too often.


----------



## friedmud (Oct 23, 2012)

As someone that thought this very same thing and did something about it (sold all my Canon gear and bought a D600) I can shed some light my view:

1.  The 6D is woefully overpriced compared to the D600 on paper. No one has used a 6D yet, so we don't yet know whether or not it is "worth" $2100... but you certainly get more "features" for your dollar with the D600. This one won't be settled until the 6D comes out.

2. D600 AF Spread. It is definitely less than the 7D I sold to get it... and it _is_ inconvenient. However! The D600 AF is REALLY freaking good. It is insanely fast (nearly instant with the 24-70G) and very accurate, even in low light. Also: yes, the points are really close together, but in my limited experience that does help with tracking... ie, the camera never loses "sight" of the target between AF points (although... it _does_ lose it if the target leaves the center of the frame!). Finally: I really _like_ the tiny AF points... they are very easy to stick right on an eyeball to nail a portrait...

3. High ISO: I think it's _really_ good. See my thread here: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=10335.0 I haven't shot with a 5DMkIII or 1DX so I can't compare... but I am really happy with it!

4. I really think people need to quit comparing the 6D and D600. The proper comparison is 5DMkIII and D600. Even though ~$1300 separates them... they are MUCH closer to each other than the 6D and D600. Here's how I see it:

5DMkIII and 24-70II: ~$6000
D600 and 24-70G: ~$4000
D600, 24-70G AND the awesome 14-24: ~$6000 (Perfect Landscape Kit!)

....

Overall, at this point - I don't think we can say much about the 6D. We're going to have to see it in action.

However, for everyone out there that is underwhelmed by the 6D specs... I can confidently say that the D600 is a great machine. The IQ is absolutely awesome and the machine just flat _works_. I'm really loving it.

Absolutely zero regrets at this point...


----------



## kennephoto (Oct 23, 2012)

canon816 said:


> aj1575 said:
> 
> 
> > rpt said:
> ...



Wow too sensitive! I got what he was saying right away and it was cute and funny! Maybe you all read way to deeply into something very simple being said here. There's no mockery here it's just one company markets their product their way and the other likewise. It's a camera if it takes pictures then its doing it job if you don't like the camera return it or sell it and try something else. If you can't afford a camera that can do everything then buy one that's cheaper that has similar options. Kia and Hyundai have been making a killing in sales in the US because they offer in many cases more options for way less money but it certainly doesn't make them better does it. So there was no mockery here so take a step back relax and see that he was offering a different perspective. There's a lot of canon full frame cameras to buy, new and used. Just grab a camera go shoot and make some nice prints to show friends and family, oh and us too!


----------



## EdB (Oct 23, 2012)

friedmud said:


> 5DMkIII and 24-70II: ~$6000
> D600 and 24-70G: ~$4000
> D600, 24-70G AND the awesome 14-24: ~$6000 (Perfect Landscape Kit!)



Sigma DP2M AND a DP1M: $2000
Your favorite stitching software: $100

Completely freaking awesome landscape kit and I just saved you 4k.....and back troubles later in life since this is so light.


----------



## friedmud (Oct 23, 2012)

EdB said:


> Sigma DP2M AND a DP1M: $2000
> Your favorite stitching software: $100
> 
> Completely freaking awesome landscape kit and I just saved you 4k.....and back troubles later in life since this is so light.



Heh - I knew someone would make an attempt at a better deal when I posted that ;-)

The DP2M and DP1M are definitely interesting little cameras. After I complete some of my Nikon kit I really might think about snagging one... would be perfect for carrying in a pocket while skiing ;-)


----------



## Aglet (Oct 23, 2012)

raptor3x said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > The 6D needed to have a multi-selector. Instead it went with the awkward ergos of the 6D. Ehhh.....
> ...



I like my 60D but yes, the non-tactile buttons that are hard to use, worse with gloves, and that rebel-esque selector are really annoying compared to previous x0D bodies.
6D with such an interface is a poor decision. Yet one more difference Canon has engineered into the design to reduce its pro appeal.

D600 doesn't fit my hand very well and I don't even have a big set of meathooks. I held one and got a cramp after about 5 minutes because there was just no room for my fingers; the front grip is too small. D800 is much more comfortable. The weight difference was also negligible so I'll keep the better-featured D800 instead of trading down to the D600.

Still very curious how 1dx and 6d will dxomark.


----------



## Ew (Oct 23, 2012)

friedmud said:


> 2. D600 AF Spread. It is definitely less than the 7D I sold to get it... and it _is_ inconvenient. However! The D600 AF is REALLY freaking good. It is insanely fast (nearly instant with the 24-70G) and very accurate, even in low light.



I just saw DigitalRev overview of 5D3, D600 and D800 - shooting at a boxing ring, with marginal lighting... perhaps its part of a sales program, but the D600 didn't get the flying colors in terms in AF. 

Nikon D600 vs D800 vs Canon 5D Mark III - Head-to-Head

Are your findings different?


----------



## friedmud (Oct 23, 2012)

Ew said:


> friedmud said:
> 
> 
> > 2. D600 AF Spread. It is definitely less than the 7D I sold to get it... and it _is_ inconvenient. However! The D600 AF is REALLY freaking good. It is insanely fast (nearly instant with the 24-70G) and very accurate, even in low light.
> ...



Digitalrev is pretty trustworthy IMO. They might not do the best reviews (sometimes they prefer entertainment value over objectivity) but they are not shills.

I don't have findings to say that the D600 is great at shooting moving targets in poor lighting. So far, all of my experience had been with people sitting fairly still. In that scenario the D600 does great: locks on fast and accurately.

I'll have to see if I can replicate that scenario. A woman friend of mine (who is dating one of my best friends) is really into kickboxing. I've been thinking about going and trying to get some pictures... Maybe I'll do that soon.


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 23, 2012)

Ew said:


> I just saw DigitalRev overview of 5D3, D600 and D800 - shooting at a boxing ring, with marginal lighting... perhaps its part of a sales program, but the D600 didn't get the flying colors in terms in AF.



Of course it didn't, it's a €1900 camera (on release!) vs. a €3000 camera! I don't think Nikon designed the d600 af to compete with the 1dx/5d3 af system, more likely they wanted it to be "good enough" just like the d700. If you want to compare the d600 to anything, it'd currently the 5d2 - and we could imagine how that would do in low light servo af :-(

But the DigitalRev review again states that the 5d as the "ultimate landscape camera" is a thing of the past, now it's an event camera for those who can't afford or don't want the 1dx. And the 5d3 is the only one of the bunch running Magic Lantern so I can program my dlsr myself


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Oct 23, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> But the DigitalRev review again states that the 5d as the "ultimate landscape camera" is a thing of the past, now it's an event camera for those who can't afford or don't want the 1dx. And the 5d3 is the only one of the bunch running Magic Lantern so I can program my dlsr myself



I really don't think so - the 1dx while it would rock a wedding, it's desinged as a sports camera with everything on it designed for speed, hence the lower resolution and the high fps, high ISO on that camera is more so you can use a fast shutter speed. 5d3 has the AF of the 1dx, and a similar sensor, but's its designed for events and weddings wher low light is key. I would say the 5d3 is for those who can't afford a 1dx


----------



## vuilang (Oct 23, 2012)

canon816 said:


> aj1575 said:
> 
> 
> > rpt said:
> ...


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Oct 23, 2012)

I am from Germany and I already hat my half an hour with the 6D. 
Placing it side by side with a 5D3 and 5D2 it is noticeable smaller and both of the 5D had better ergonomics. 
Mostly it comes from the total lac of buttons on the left screenside and the missing multicontroller. 
The mode-dial without an endposition is also not really nice ( hard too use in darkness). 
Also handholding an 400mm 2,8 was more comfortable on the 5D "and soo much more on the 1DX "
Beside from that it is a nice camera and it would not really be easy to chose between 6D and 5D2.

If someone want some more impressions on the 6D just ask


----------



## Ryan708 (Oct 23, 2012)

Germany already has the 6D avail? I want high ISO sample images! And a test on AF speed in mediocre lighting on the outer AF points. I can live with a 1/180th max synch speed, and a 1/4000 max shutter, because ISO 50 would make up for the 1/8000th my 60d has, when I need to shoot wide open in bright light. Im concerned with how much worse the AF will be than my 60d. the 60d has all cross-type sensors, with a dual cross high precision in the center.(f/2.8 and faster). the 6d has one crosstype. I hope the extra sensitivity the 6d claims(-3 EV) works some magic for AF.


----------



## EdB (Oct 24, 2012)

friedmud said:


> EdB said:
> 
> 
> > Sigma DP2M AND a DP1M: $2000
> ...



Sorry, I couldn't resist. ;D And that said, I can't understand why anyone who shoots landscapes wouldn't choose one over ANY full frame dslr. The quality of the images I've seen is astounding. As far as a pocket camera goes, I'm not sure it would be a good choice, handheld it is a difficult camera and from what I've read the live view is awful. But I am getting one soon, there isn't anything that can touch it for landscape work........... especially for the price.


----------



## tnargs (Oct 24, 2012)

friedmud said:


> As someone that thought this very same thing and did something about it (sold all my Canon gear and bought a D600) I can shed some light my view:...



How many posts are on the internet by people defending their expensive purchases? It doesn't bear thinking about...


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Oct 24, 2012)

Ryan708 said:


> Germany already has the 6D avail?


No, but I where at a special event at my local Calumet store and Canon brought the hole! Camera and lens line up including the new 6D. So I hat the chance of test it out excessively with every lens I want and compare it to the other Cameras. Sorry but I can´t give you the RAW pictures you and me want to have  I had my Cameras sensorcleaned at that moment and so I doesn´t have an SD-card with me. The Canon-staff was not that strict and I were able to remove the SD-card that was in the Camera and reinsert it a minute later without anyone taking notice off me ... so I could have get them when I hat an SD-card with me


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 24, 2012)

Ryan708 said:


> Germany already has the 6D avail?



The hardware is bound to be here, but maybe they're still working on new parts of the firmware (gps, wifi) and the mobile phone controller. But the main reason for the delay will be that Canon doesn't want the 5d2 to compete with the 6d in parallel - initial 6d sales numbers might look disastrous otherwise.


----------



## Aglet (Oct 24, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Ryan708 said:
> 
> 
> > Germany already has the 6D avail?
> ...



by the pricing looks like they're trying hard to dump 5d2 stock ASAP so they can get the 6D to wide market release in time for holiday buying w-o causing the confusion of _choice_ to new FF consumers.


----------



## friedmud (Oct 26, 2012)

tnargs said:


> How many posts are on the internet by people defending their expensive purchases? It doesn't bear thinking about...



Hmmmm... How many posts on the internet are completely worthless and add absolutley nothing to the conversation? Well... at least one...

Back on topic:

I really hope we get to see some real photos from the 6D soon... I'm definitely interested to see if they did anything new with the sensor. We've had a few reports of people shooting with these... someneeds to get an SD card in one quick!


----------



## tnargs (Oct 27, 2012)

The fact is I added perspective and context to your post. I guess you missed that minor detail. ;D


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 27, 2012)

Chuck Alaimo said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > But the DigitalRev review again states that the 5d as the "ultimate landscape camera" is a thing of the past, now it's an event camera for those who can't afford or don't want the 1dx. And the 5d3 is the only one of the bunch running Magic Lantern so I can program my dlsr myself
> ...


It's also for those who don't need the additional features of the 1D X. If you're only shooting weddings or indoors or aren't in constant adverse condtions and you don't need the higher frame rate and AF speed either, then it doesn't make much business sense to spend an extra £2500 or so. Ergonimics do also come into it of course, but that is a slightly different argument. I could probably make good use of the 1D X, but realistically, I couldn't justify the extra cost to myself, so I probably sort of fall into your category, even though I could afford it by foregoing lens purchases. That's what makes all the arguments about DR so frustrating, yes it would be nice to have, but it's all about getting the right set of tools for the job you do. For me, the 5D MkIII fits that purpose, but so would the 1D X and the D4 (if I had Nikon lenses) .


----------



## brianleighty (Oct 28, 2012)

raptor3x said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > The 6D needed to have a multi-selector. Instead it went with the awkward ergos of the 6D. Ehhh.....
> ...



Agreed, although honestly since it's replacing the 5D mark II, and it has the same thing of the center focus point being the primary one you'll use, it's lessened somewhat. Still very annoying. But hey at least they didn't remove AFMA. So I guess they learned from their mistake on the AFMA but it's going to take a little longer for the multiselector pitfall to be realized


----------



## RS2021 (Oct 28, 2012)

Canon *will* change something with the 6D...the price...soon after release.


----------

